# مقارنة أسعار محطات توليد الطاقة وتحديد نسبة الزيادة في تكلفة إنشاء محطات توليد الطاقة لدول الخليج



## شاخوان محمد (12 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع منقول للاستفاده

الدكتور/ محمد حسن عاشور
الدكتور/ أنور علي حسين هيبة​
مقدمة
يهدف هذا التقرير لعمل مقارنة بين أسعار محطات توليد الطاقة التي يتم إنشاؤها في المملكة العربية السعودية ودول الخليج والأسعار التي تتم في مناطق أخرى على مستوى العالم.. وقبل الخوض في صلب الدراسة فقد قدمنا تعريف مختصر لأنواع المحطات المختلفة والمكونات الرئيسية لمحطات التوليد والعوامل الرئيسية التي تؤثر تأثيراً جذرياً في أسعار كل عنصر من عناصر المحطات على حده , والذي ينعكس في النهاية على السعر الكلي لمحطة التوليد وفي مجال المقارنة فإن أسلوب المقارنة الأمثل هو استخدام القدرة الخالصة للمحطة لإجراء المقارنة للسعر لكل ك. و.
وأسلوب المقارنة العالمي الذي يتم على أساسه أجراء المقارنة هو عند الظروف I.S.O وذلك لاختلاف الظروف المناخية في موقع عن موقع آخر وقد تمت المقارنة بين ما يقارب من ثلاثين مشروعاً تمت على مستوى العالم بأنواع التعاقدات المختلفة مثل عقود تسليم مفتاح أو عقود للتوريد فقط وذلك للمحطات ذات الدورة البسيطة ولمحطات الدورة المركبة. 
وقد أرفقنا بالتقرير أسعار وحدات التوليد الغازية المنتجة على مستوى العالم وكذلك بيانات وحدات التوليد الديزل المنتجة على مستوى العالم.
وحيث أن الهدف من المقارنة هو معرفة الفرق في أسعار وحدة القدرة بالكيلو وات لمحطات التوليد التي تتم في منطقة الخليج وخاصةً المملكة العربية السعودية وبين الأسعار العالمية وقد راعينا الحيدة الكاملة في أمانة إجراء كتابة التقرير والخلاصة المستنتجة بعد إجراء المقارنة.
أولاً : أنواع المحطات
في محطات توليد الكهرباء يتم تسمية نوعية المحطة طبقاً لنوعية الآلة المحركة للمولد الكهربائي.
1- المحطات البخارية :

يقال محطة بخارية على المحطات التي يدير المولد الكهربائي محرك تربيني يدار بقوة دفع البخار, وبخار الماء يتم إنتاجه بواسطة غلاية تقليدية يتم حرق وقود فيها لتوليد ذلك البخار أو أن يتم توليد هذا البخار من مفاعل نووي وهذه المحطات يمكن الحصول منها على قدرات كبيرة من عدد محدود من وحدات التوليد وتصل القدرة للوحدة الواحدة إلى أكثر من 600م. و والكفاءة الحرارية لمثل تلك المحطات هي من 33% إلى 35%.
2- المحطات الغازية :

يقال محطة غازية على المحطات التي يستمد المولد الكهربائي للحركة اللازمة لإدارته من تربينة غازية يتم حرق الوقود في غرف احتراق خاصة ويتم توجيه الغازات المحترقة لإدارة المحرك التربيني الذي يشبه في تركيبه التربينة البخارية ولكنه يتحرك بواسطة اندفاع الغازات المحترقة مثل الطائرات النفاثة.
والوقود المستخدم في الغالب هو الغاز الطبيعي أو السولار المخصوص والقدرات الناتجة من مثل تلك الوحدات قد جرى تطويرها وأصبحت الوحدة الواحدة تعطي قدرة أكثر من 200 ميجاوات للوحدة الواحدة وجاري أبحاث حالياً لزيادة القدرة إلى أكثر من ذلك.
والمحطات التي تستخدم الغازات المحترقة في إدارة المحركات التربينية الغازية وتقوم بطرد العادم إلى الجو تسمى المحطات العازية ذات الدورة البسيطة simple cycle power station والكفاءة الحرارية لتلك المحطات هي من 27٪ إلى 33٪.
3- محطات الدورة المركبة :

وهي المحطات التي يستفاد بطاقة الغازات العادمة الناتجة بعد إدارة الوحدات الغازية في توليد بخار يمكن استخدامه لإدارة وحدات بخارية دون استهلاك وقود إضافي يقال لها محطات ذات دورة مركبة combined cycle power station.
وهي محطات تجمع بين الوحدات الغازية والوحدات البخارية ولتلك المحطات ميزة كبيرة وهي استغلال الطاقة الحرارية الموجودة في الغازات العادمة في توليد قدرة إضافية تعادل نصف القدرة المنتجة من الوحدات الغازية حيث أن الغازات العادمة كميتها كبيرة ودرجة حرارتها أعلى من 550˚م مما يجعل كفاءة المحطة أعلى من 50٪ والقدرة الإضافية المنتجة تصل إلى 50٪ من قدرة الوحدة في الدورة البسيطة وهذا النوع من المحطات هو النوع الشائع الاستخدام وفي هذه الحالة يتم استخدام وحدتين غازيتين ويركب على مخرج العادم لكل محطة غلاية لتوليد البخار وتلك الغلاية لا يستخدم فيها وقود على الإطلاق وتسمى في بعض الأحيان مولد البخار عن طريق استرجاع الحرارة ( H.R.S.G. ) وهي اختصار للعبارة التالية :
Heat Recovery Steam Generator و البخار الناتج يوجه إلى تربينة ثالثة تعمل بطاقة البخار.
ومجموعة التربينتين الغازيتين مضافا إليهم عدد 2 مولد بخار و التربينه البخارية يطلق عليها نموذج 2+1 أو (Module 2+1 ).
وهناك وحدة ذات دورة مركبة تستخدم مولد واحد يركب من أحد جهتيها تربينة غازية ومن الجانب الآخر تربينة بخارية وبينهما مولد البخار والكفاءة الحرارية للدورة المركبة من 48٪ إلى -54٪.
تنويه :
الكفاءة الحرارية هي الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من مولد كهربائي مقسومة على الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من حرق كمية الوقود اللازمة لإنتاج تلك الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة.
4- محطات الديزل :

وبالنسبة لمحطات التوليد التي تدار بمحركات الديزل فهي وحدات ذات قدرات صغيرة نسبياً وهي تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام :
أ- وحدات ديزل سريعة :

وهي وحدات ذات سرعة دوران أعلى من 1500 لفة /دقيقة وتلك الوحدات تستخدم كمصدر توليد بديل لمصدر توليد آخر وعادة تكون قدراتها صغيرة نسبياً وتستخدم في المستشفيات وفي العمارات السكنية لتغذية الأحمال التي لا يحتمل نشاطها انقطاع التيار مثل غرف العمليات ومصاعد العمارات وطلبات المياه ومزارع الدواجن.
وقدراتها في حدها الأقصى حوالي 2 ميجاوات وزمن إجراء العمرة بعد حوالي 15000 ساعة تشغيل.
ب ـ محطات ديزل ذات سرعات متوسطة :

وتكون سرعة دوران المحرك أقل من 750 لفة كل دقيقة وهذه الوحدات شائعة الاستخدام في المناطق البعيدة المنعزلة عن الشبكة العامة للتوليد مثل المدن الصحراوية النائية أو الجزر.
وأقصى قدرة متاحة لمثل تلك الوحدات حوالي 6م.و لكل وحدة... وزمن العمرة يحل بعد أكثر من 35000 ساعة تشغيل وفي حالة التشغيل المستمر بواقع 8000 ساعة لكل سنة فيحل زمن العمرة بعد 5 سنوات.
ج ـ محطات الديزل ذات السرعة البطيئة :

والتي تكون سرعة دورانها أقل من 200 لفة لكل دقيقة والقدرات المتاحة من الوحدة الواحدة قد تصل إلى 30 ميجاوات.
وبعض هذه الوحدات يصل سرعة دورانه إلى أقل من 100 لفة كل دقيقة ويقال لها البطيئة جداً.
وهي من الوحدات المعمرة التي تعمل لمدة تزيد عن 15 عام قبل إجراء أول عمرة لها ولكن من عيوبها أنها ضخمة الحجم وتحتاج إلى مبنى عالي الارتفاع وإلى أساس خرساني ضخم حيث أن الماكينات المتاحة من تلك القدرات تكون من النوع ثنائي الأشواط Two stroke وتكلفتها الاستثمارية في البداية عالية جداً إلا إنها على المدى البعيد تعتبر اقتصادية لقلة استهلاكها لقطع الغيار ولطول عمرها الذي يصل إلى أكثر من 30 عام.
ويلزم التنويه إلى أن المحركات الديزل بصفة عامة تعمل بوقود السولار ( الوقود رقم 2 ).
إلا أنه يمكن استخدام المازوت ( الوقود رقم 6) أو البترول الخام بتجهيزات خاصة تعمل على تسخين المازوت ليظل في حالة السيولة , وعادة تكون تلك المحطات مقاربة لآبار أو مقاربة لمعامل تكرير البترول.
كما أنه جرى تحويل ماكينات ديزل لتعمل بواسطة الغاز الطبيعي... ولكن القدرة الناتجة من نفس الماكينة تصل إلى ما يقارب نصف القدرة عند استخدام الوقود السائل (السولار الوقود رقم 2).
5- المحطات المائية Hydraulic power station :

وهي محطات يتم إنشاؤها عند مساقط المياه الطبيعية ( الشلالات ) أو تقام على مجاري الأنهار مع السدود وتعتمد المولدات في حركتها على اندفاع المياه الناتج من وجود المياه على سطح أعلى وسقوطها إلى ارتفاع أقل فتعمل على إدارة التربينة المائية بسرعة بطيئة أقل من 100 لفة /دقيقة وتكلفة الإنشاء المبدئية للمحطات المائية كبيرة جداً نظراً لضرورة إنشاء السدود أو الأنفاق التي يمر من خلالها الماء علاوة على أن مهمات المحطة ذاتها تكون ذات تصميم خاص نظراً لأن سرعة الدوران للمولد هي سرعة بطيئة جداً , ويكون المولد في هذه الحالة كبير جداً لتعدد أقطابه.
حيث أنه توجد علاقة رياضية بين سرعة الدوران مع تردد التيار وعدد أزواج اقطاب المولد وهذه العلاقة هي : 
F = PX N/60 
حيث F هي التردد ( ذبذبة كل ثانية )
وP عدد أزواج الأقطاب للمولد
و N هي سرعة الدوران باللفة كل دقيقة
أي التردد ( ذبذبة كل ثانية ) = عدد أزواج أقطاب المولدX السرعة ( لفة كل دقيقة ) /60
وعلى سبيل المثال لحساب عدد أزواج الأقطاب عند سرعة 1800 لفة كل دقيقة وعند تردد قدره 60 ذبذبة كل ثانية , أي أن :
60 =
عدد أزواج الأقطاب ( P ) 60/1800x
فيكون عدد أزواج الأقطاب(P)=	
1800/60x60=
2
أي مولد ذو أربع أقطاب
وبالنسبة للسرعة البطيئة 100 لفة كل دقيقة وعند تردد 50 ذبذبة كل ثانية فيكون عدد أزواج الأقطاب : 50 × 60 / 100 = 30 زوج
أي مولد ذو 60 قطب وفي هذه الحالة فإن المولد سيكون ضخم ويحتاج إلى قوة عزوم كبيرة لإدارته عند السرعة التزامنية 100 لفة كل دقيقة.
وبالتالي كلما قلت السرعة كلما زاد سعر المولد وبالتالي سعر وحدة التوليد المصاحبة له... وهذا يبرر ارتفاع قيمة المحطات الديزل ذات السرعة البطيئة , وكذلك التربينات المائية.
6- محطات طاقة الرياح ومحطات الطاقة الشمسية :

هي محطات ذات قدرات صغيرة لا تتعدى واحد ميجاوات على أقصى تقدير للوحدة الواحدة وفي حالة محطات الرياح تكون في منطقة نشطه بالرياح وبالنسبة للمحطات الشمسية تكون في مساحة بها سطوع الشمس أكبر عدد من الأيام خلال العام ويستتبع إنشاء تلك المحطات وجود مصدر بديل للتوليد في حالة عدم وجود رياح أو وجود غيوم تحجب ضوء الشمس أو أثناء الليل.
وعلى الرغم من أن تلك المحطات لا تستهلك وقود إلا أن تكلفة تشغيلها وصيانتها مرتفعة جداً مما حذا بفرنسا إلى إغلاق محطة طاقة شمسية منذ حوالي 10 سنوات لارتفاع تكاليف الصيانة.. رغم عدم إضرار تلك المحطات بالبيئة وفترات استغلال الرياح أو الطاقة الشمسية لا تزيد عن 50% من الوقت بمعنى أن المصدر البديل يجب أن يعمل نصف الوقت.
7- نوعيات أخرى فرعية من المحطات :

يوجد نوعيات فرعية من المحطات تكون ضمن التقسيم السابق ولكن ذات وضع خاص وعلى سبيل المثال في البلاد التي يزيد فيها حمل النهار عن حمل الليل زيادة كبيرة أو العكس حمل الليل يزيد عن حمل النهار أو زيادة موسمية يزيد حمل الصيف عن حمل الشتاء فإن تلك البلاد تلجأ لإحدى الوسائل التالية :
استخدام وحدات توليد بخارية أو غازية دورة مركبة لتغطية الحمل المستمر طوال 24 ساعة واستخدام وحدات غازية ذات دورة بسيطة لتغطية فترة زيادة الحمل فقط ليلاً أو نهاراً أو موسمياً.. ولفترة محدودة وهي فترة ذروة الحمل أي الحد الأقصى لهذا الحمل.
والأسلوب الثاني هو إنشاء محطات مائية لتخزين الطاقة وهي محطات بها مضخات كبيرة تستخدم في فترات زيادة الطاقة المولدة عن الحمل المستهلك وتستهلك فائض القدرة المولدة في رفع مياه البحر إلى قمة جبلية في أحواض خاصة وفي فترات الاحتياج لزيادة الطاقة المولدة يسمح للمياه بالسقوط لإدارة تربينة مائية لتوليد طاقة كهربائية تستخدم لمجابهة حمل الذروة.
ويقال لمثل تلك المحطات محطات تخزين الطاقة بالمضخات Pumping station.
كما يوجد محطات لها نفس فكرة تخزين الطاقة ولكن عن طريق ضخ هواء مضغوط في أحد الكهوف الطبيعية.. واسترجاع جزء من الطاقة عن طريق استخدام الهواء المضغوط في إدارة تربينة هوائية لتوليد جزء من الطاقة المستهلكة في وقت الاحتياج إليها.
وهناك محطات بخارية تستمد الطاقة اللازمة لتوليد البخار من حرارة البراكين الطبيعية بدلاً من استخدام الوقود.
كما يوجد محطات بخارية أو غازية مركب عليها مولدات للتيار المستمر بدلاً من مولدات التيار المتغير التقليدية وتستخدم محطات التيار المستمر في استخدامات خاصة مثل تغذية القطارات التي تعمل بالتيار المستمر أو في مصانع الطلاء بالمعادن... الخ.
كذلك يوجد محطات تنتج تيار متغير بتردد خاص مثل محطات مصانع الغزل والنسيج التي تستخدم مولدات لها تردد 150 ذبذبة كل ثانية أو 180 ذبذبة ك ثانية للاستفادة من ذلك التردد في تشغيل محركات ذات سرعة عالية جداً يتطلبها تشغيل محركات غزل الخيوط الصناعية لسرعات أكثر من 3000 لفة / دقيقة.
إعداد تأهيل المحطات القائمة Re powering أو الإحلال والتجديد Rehabilitation

عملية إعادة تأهيل محطة قائمة هي عملية المقصود بها أن هناك محطة بخارية قائمة أو محطة نووية تعمل بالطاقة الذرية.
ويتم في هذه العملية إلغاء المفاعل النووي كوسيلة غير آمنة أو إحلال للغلاية البخارية نظراً لان عمرها الافتراضي أقل بكثير عن المهمات الأخرى ( التربينة , والمولد...... إلخ ).
حيث أن الغلاية البخارية عبارة عن مواسير معرضه لإجهادات حرارية وضغوط عالية ويحدث بها ثقوب نتيجة لذلك... وقد تتعدد الثقوب بدرجة كبيرة بعد فترة تشغيل تقل أو تزيد عن 15 عام وتكون تكاليف الإصلاح غير مجدية.
وهناك تقوم إدارة المحطة بإزالة أو تدمير الغلاية وبناء غلاية جديدة وتسمى هذه العملية بالإحلال والتجديد للغلاية.
وفي أحيان أخرى يتم عمل توسع للمحطة بتربينات غازية تضيف قدرة إضافية للمحطة وبحيث تنتحب السعة التي تعطي كمية الغازات العادمة الساخنة التي تكفي لتوليد البخار اللازم لتشغيل التربينة البخارية من خلال غلاية التبادل الحراري بدون حريق Heat Recovery Steam Generator ( H.R.S.G ) بحيث يستخدم هذا البخار في تشغيل التربينة البخارية الموجودة أصلاً في المحطة ويسمى هذا المشروع بعملية إعادة تأهيل أو إعادة توليد Repowering.
عملية رفع القدرة أو التحديث Upgrading & Updating

هي عملية المقصود بها : أن هناك تربينة غازية جرى تصنيعها في النموذج التجريبي Proto Type بقدرة معينة ويتم تشغيلها على تلك القدرة عدة سنوات لدراسة جودة أدائها وذلك باستخدام معادن لها تركيب ولها معالجة بطريقة معينة.
وإذا لم يظهر لها عيوب جوهرية فإن الشركة الصانعة تقوم برفع درجة حرارة غرف الحريق مما يعطي قدرة إضافية وذلك باستخدام نفس المعادن الموجودة في مسار الغازات الساخنة أو باستنباط معادن جديدة وهي ما يسمى بعملية رفع القدرة أي Upgradingأو التحديث Updating.

ثانياّ : عملية تقييم الأسعار والعوامل المؤثرة عل التقييم
الطريقة الأساسية التي يتم على أساسها تقييم أسعار محطات التوليد هو السعر لكل كيلووات منتج من قدرة المحطة في كل أنواع محطات التوليد السابق ذكرها بشرط أن تتساوى حدود المكونات للمحطات التي سيتم مقارنتها.
والسبب في استخدام هذا الأسلوب هو أن سعة الوحدات تختلف من مصنع إلى مصنع آخر فتجد مثلاً مصنع ينتج وحدات قدرة 3 ميجاوات ومصنع آخر ينتج وحدات 3.4 م.و وثالث ينتج 2.75 م.و أي أن سعر الوحدة الواحدة تختلف وأساس المقارنة السعر لكل ك.و هو الفيصل في هذه الحالة ولكن على أساس القدرة الخالصة التي سيتم إنتاجها من تلك الوحدة أو من المحطة.
أي أنه يلزم لإجراء عملية التقييم طرح مستهلكات الوحدة اللازمة للتشغيل ومثال ذلك في محطات الديزل يلزم وجود مبرد وبعض أو أنواع المبردات تستخدم محركات كهربائية لتوجيه هواء التبريد إلى تلك المبردات وقد تصل قدرة المحركات إلى قدرة كبيرة.
كذلك يمكن أن تكون مضخة تبريد الزيت الرئيسية لا تأخذ حركتها من عامود المرفق Gear driven وتستخدم مضخة كهربائية تستهلك حوالي 50 ك.و علاوة على مضخات التبريد وباقي المساعدات الأساسية لتشغيل الوحدات.
وقد يبدو للوهلة الأولى أن قدرة الوحدة كبيرة وعلى سبيل المثال سعة الوحدة 3 ميجاوات ومجموعة القدرات المستهلكة في الوحدات حوالي 250ك.و فتصبح القدرة الخالصة 2.75 م.و.
ووحدة أخرى تكون قدرتها 2.95 م.و ومساعدتها 100ك.و فتصبح القدرة الخالصة أو القدرة الصافية 2.85 م.و وأي أكبر من الوحدة 3 م.و.
وينطبق ذلك على الوحدات ذات القدرات الكبيرة فتصل القدرة المستهلكة في المساعدات إلى 5م.و وللمحطة ذات قدرة 100 م.و وهكذا. وعلى ذلك فالعبرة في المقارنة على القدرة الخالصة التي يستفاد بها في تغذية الأحمال خارج المحطة وليس بداخلها.
ويجب الحذر عند حساب القدرات المستهلكة داخل المحطات بالدقة الكافية حتى يمكن تحديد القدرة الخالصة التي سيتم الاستفادة منها.. حيث أنه في المحطات ذات القدرات المتقاربة فإن حدوث خطأ أو إغفال حساب الأحمال داخل المحطة قد يؤدي إلى إسناد الأعمال لمن لا يستحق.
وفي المحطات البخارية الكبيرة تكون مستهلكات المحطة كبير جداً قد تصل إلى ما يقارب 10 م.و خلال التشغيل العادي , أو عند بدء الإدارة وما يقارب 5م.و لإجراء الإيقاف الآمن للوحدات safety shutdown وهي إجراءات لازمة لخروج المحطة من الخدمة وهي على سبيل المثال إدارة العامود الدوار للتربينه وتخفيض حرارته تدريجياً أثناء فترة التبريد وذلك لتلافي حدوث اعوجاج للعامود.. كما أنه يلزم سحب المياه المتكاثفة من مكثف المياه بصفة مستمرة لتلافي ارتفاع سطح المياه في المكثف والذي إن وصل إلى ريش التربينة يعمل على تحطيمها وذلك لأن درجة حرارة المياه تكون عادةً أقل من 100 درجة مئوية ودرجة حرارة ريش التربينة تكون أعلى من 500 درجة مئوية وإذا وصلت المياه إلى ريش التربينة تعمل على تخفيض درجة حرارتها بشكل فجائي مما يؤدي إلى حدوث شروخ تؤدي إلى تحطم تلك الريش نتيجة الانكماش.


----------



## شاخوان محمد (12 أغسطس 2011)

ثالثاً : المكونات الرئيسية للمحطات وأثر ذلك في أسعار المحطات
سوف نستعرض المكونات الرئيسية للمحطات بإيجاز شديد يخدم الغرض من الدراسة حيث أن تلك المكونات لها تأثيرها الكبير في رفع سعر المحطة أو انخفاضه وقد ركزنا على تقديم هذا الإيجاز بما يخدم الغرض من هذه الدراسة.
1- الغلاية ( مولد البخار الرئيسي ) والغلاية المساعدة :

Steam generator ( Boiler ) & Auxiliary Boiler
ويحسب سعر الغلاية بناءا على كمية البخار الناتجة منها كل ساعة عند درجة حرارة معينة وضغط معين والغلاية عبارة عن منشأ ضخم من المواسير بعضها تتحمل الضغوط ودرجة الحرارة العالية ووظيفته الأساسية تحويل الماء المنقى إلى بخار محمص Supper heated steam ذو درجة حرارة وضغط عالي وهو الذي يستخدم في إدارة التربينة البخارية والغلاية التي تغذى تربينه في حدود 50 م.و تماثل في الحجم عمارة سكنية في حدود 4 أدوار.
ويشتمل على مضخات دفع المياه داخل الغلاية وعادةً ما يتم اختيار مضخات متعددة بدلا من مضخة واحدة تكفي 100٪ من الحمل المطلوب حيث أنه يلزم وجود مضخة احتياطية بنفس القدرة ولكن الشائع في معظم المحطات أن يتم تدبير مضخات ثلاثية تكفي كل منها لـ 50٪ من الحمل المطلوب , أثنين منها تعمل والثالثة احتياطي لإحداهما .. وتنطبق تلك القاعدة على كافة المهمات الحرجة مثل مراوح طرد العادم ومضخات تفريغ ونقل وضخ الوقود وكذلك مضخات إدارة مياه التبريد وسحب المياه المتكثفة من مكثف الوحدات البخارية.
كما أنه في بعض المهمات الحرجة مثل مضخة المياه الرئيسية في الغلاية يتم استخدام مضخة تعمل بالكهرباء باستخدام التيار المتردد وأخرى تعمل بالتيار المستمر وثالثة تعمل بالبخار وتستمد البخار اللازم لتشغيلها من غلاية مساعدة.. وهكذا.
وبالطبع فإن اختيار البدائل المختلفة للمساعدات يؤثر تأثيراً كبيرا في السعر.. وينسحب ذلك على الآتي :
كافة المهمات المكونة للغلاية مثل نوعية المواسير ودرجة تحملها للضغوط ودرجات الحرارة العالية وعمرها الافتراضي وأنواع المسخنات وأسلوب التخلص من السناج والمواد العازلة المستخدمة وشكل الهيكل الحديدي الحامل للغلاية والسلالم والمشايات اللازمة لإجراء الصيانة لأجزاء الغلاية المختلفة كما يقتضي الأمر وجود مصعد كهربي لخدمة الصيانة.
نوعية الوقود المستخدم , فبعض المحطات تستخدم نوع واحد من الوقود ولكن حالياً معظم المحطات تستخدم الوقود الغازي بصفة دائمة والوقود السائل كوقود احتياطي وبالتالي يلزم وجود منظومتين للوقود إحداها للوقود الرئيسي والأخرى للوقود الاحتياطي سواءً أكان هذا الوقود سولار أو مازوت ( الوقود رقم 6 ) وسوف نتحدث في بند قادم عن مكونات منظومات الوقود. كما أن معظم المحطات المبنية حديثاً بدأت في استخدام وسائل المراقبة لشكل شعلة الحريق عن طريق كاميرات تليفزيونية خاصة تتحمل الحرارة وهذا أيضاً يزيد من التكلفة الكلية للمحطة.
أنظمة التحكم والتشغيل والأسلوب المتبع في إنشائها هي من العوامل التي لها تأثير كبير في زيادة الأسعار.
والشائع الآن استخدام برامج الحاسب الآلي للتحكم المركزي عن بعد في درجات الحررة والضغوط وانسياب المياه والبخار في الغلاية، وعلى سبيل المثال الغلاية التي تعطي 1000 طن بخار / ساعة تنتج حوالي 320م.و.
2- التربينة البخارية : 

تتكون من جزء ثابت وعامود دوار مركب على محيطه مجموعة ريش وله طول معين وتسمى مرحلة و التربينة تتكون من عدة مراحل حسب ضغوط التشغيل ، أو إذا كانت من النوع الذي يستخدم إعادة التسخين.
ويرتبط بالتربينة منظومة سحب المياه المتكاثفة والمكثف وكذلك منظومة دائرة التبريد المغلقة الخاصة بالتربينة ونازع الهواءDeairator ومسخنات مياه التغذية والمبادلات الحرارية وصمام الطوارئ ووسائل الحماية والتحكم خاصة عند الخروج الاضطراري أثناء التحميل وضرورة وجود نظام للإيقاف الآمن safety shutdown وهذا النظام يعمل على المحافظة على التربينة وخاصة العامود الدوار Rotor وهذه المنظومة أو هذا النظام يعمل على استمرار دوران العامود الدوار للتربينة لمدة معينة بعد رفع الحمل طوعيا ً أو اضطرارياً لتفادي حدوث انثناء للعامود Deflection بسبب وجوده عند درجة حرارة أعلى من 500 درجة مئوية كما يلزم كذلك سحب الماء المتكاثف من المكثف بصفة مستمرة طوال مدة الدوران خشية وصول المياه إلى الريش التي تكون تحت درجات حرارة عالية أعلى من 500 درجة مئوية وعند وصول المياه إلى الريش تؤدي إلى تحطيم الريش وعلى ذلك تتضح أهمية وجود منظومة الإيقاف الآمن وفي بعض المهمات يقدم أكثر من وسيلة لحماية العامود الدوار ولتحقيق باقي إجراءات الإيقاف الآمن وهذا أيضاً يؤثر في التكلفة الكلية للمحطة ويؤثر في السعر لكل ك.و منتج من تلك المحطة.
3- التربينة الغازية : 

وتوجد التربينات الغازية في المحطات الغازية ذات الدورة البسيطة أو ذات الدورة المركبة.
وكما سبق التنويه فإن المحرك الغازي أو التربينة الغازية مشابهة للتربينة البخارية ولكن القوى المحركة لها هي غازات محترقة في غرفة احتراق واحدة أو في غرف احتراق متعددة طبقاُ لتصميم الشركة الصانعة ويتم توجيه الغازات بواسطة ريش توجيه إلى ريش متحركة على عامود دوار يدور بسرعة دوران عالية جداً , ويتم تركيب صندوق تروس لتخفيض السرعة إلى إحدى السرعات التزامنية المتعارف عليها ويركب المولد المناسب للسرعة التي تم تخفيضها بواسطة صندوق التروس لتصبح 3000 لفة / كل دقيقة أو 1500 لفة كل دقيقة حسب تصميم الشركة الصانعة.
ويتم سحب الهواء اللازم للإشعال من الهواء الجوي عبر مأخذ السحب Inlet air ويتم ضغط الهواء بواسطة مجموعة من الريش مركبة على إحدى جانبي العامود الدوار للتربينة الغازية ويسمى هذا الجزء بالضاغط Air compressorوهو من عدة مراحل ويتم ضغط الهواء في غرف الخلط مع الوقود سواء كان الوقود سائل وهو وقود التوربينات ( سولار مخصوص ) الذي يتم ضخه مع الهواء إلى غرف الحريق حيث يتم إشعاله وهو تحت ضغط كبير وكمية الغازات الناتجة بعد الاشتعال تكون في درجة حرارة عالية تصل إلى أكثر من 1000 درجة مئوية وبسرعة انسياب كبيرة ويتم توجيه هذه الغازات بواسطة ريش التوجه التي توجهها بدورها إلى الريش المتحركة على الجانب الآخر لعامود الإدارة الرئيسي الذي يتم دورانه بسرعة كبيرة جداً وتعتمد الحركة الدورانية على سرعة وكمية اندفاع تلك الغازات.
وهنا يجدر الإشارة إلى إنه يلزم عند تحديد مواصفات المحطات الغازية بأن يطلب ضمان القدرة عند ظروف القياسية I.S.O وان يتم طلب معرفة درجة حرارة الغازات في غرف الاحتراق حيث تلجأ بعض الشركات لذكر القدرة القصوى التي تؤخذ من التربينة عند درجة حرارة أعلى من الدرجة التصميمية بغرض إظهار أن الوحدة قدرتها أكثر من القدرة التصميمية وذلك بهدف الفوز بالمناقصة.
والمساعدات الرئيسية للوحدات مثل مأخذ الهواء Inlet air هل هو من النوع القابل للغسيل أو من النوع الورقي الذي يتم تغيره بعد عدد ساعات من التشغيل , أو هو من النوع ذاتي التنظيف Self clean بواسطة الهواء أو بواسطة التنظيف في حمام زيتي أو حمام مائي وأغلى الأنواع هو أنواع التنظيف الذاتي بالزيت يليه التنظيف الذاتي بالماء ثم النوع القابل للغسيل وأرخصها النوع الذي يتم تغييره بعد فترة.
كذلك مخرج العادم وهل مضاف إليه رادع للصوت Exhaust silencer من عدمه وذلك في حالة الدورة البسيطة أما في حالة الدورة المركبة فيلزم وجود بوابات لتحويل الغازات العادمة Exhaust damper أحد أوضاعها لتسريب تلك الغازات للجو والثانية لتحويله للدخول إلى غلاية توليد البخار H.R.S.G التي لها نفس مكونات الغلاية العادية السابق الإشارة إليها ولكن ليس بها إشعال.
ولبدء تشغيل التربينة الغازية يلزم وجود بادئ للإدارة وهو إما أن يكون ماكينة ديزل تعمل على بدء الحركة أو أن يزود المولد بملفات بدء الحركة تجعل المولد يعمل كمحرك في البداية.
والجداول أرقام 1, 2, 3في الملحق رقم (1) تبين أسعار أشهر وحدات التوليد المنتجة في العالم مبينا فيه طراز الوحدة , وقدرة الوحدة عند ظروف القياس I.S.O ومعدل الاستهلاك الحراري لكل كيلو وات كمؤثر لمعدل استهلاك الوقود , كذلك الجودة للوحدة كنسبة مئوية. والسعر الكلي للوحدة , والسعر لكل ك.و.
ولكن هذه الأسعار للمهمات القياسية المنتجة في المصانع وأي تغيير في نوعية المساعدات أو في نوعية مدخل الهواء أو مخرج العادم أو في بدء الإدارة يؤثر تأثيراً جوهرياُ في السعر.
ويلاحظ في الجدول أن السعر لكل ك.و في الوحدات ذات القدرات الكبيرة يكون أرخص من السعر لكل ك.و في الوحدات ذات القدرات الصغيرة.
فإذا نظرنا إلى أول الجدول نجد الوحدة طراز IM 831 و في آخر الجدول نجد طراز 701 F2 وبياناتهم كالتالي:
السعر
لكل ك.و
من قدرة الوحدة
السعر
الشامل
للوحدة بالدولار
نسبة الكفاءة
عند الوقود
ذو القيمة الحرارية المنخفضة
معدل
الاستهلاك الحراري
لكل ك.و
الخرج
عند الظروف I.S.O
(القدرة )
الطراز
Price per
k.w
Budget price
L H V
Efficiency
Heat Rate
Per k.w
I.S.O Base out put
Model
$ 654
$ 340 000
21.1%
16 150 B.t.u
520 k.w
IM 831
$ 189
$ 47 950 000
37.1%
9. 200 B.t.u
253 700 k.w
701 F2

وتحليل البيانات السابقة هو كالتالي :
السعر لكل ك.و للوحدة التي قدرتها 520 ك هو 654 دولار لكل ك.و وأن كفاءة الوحدة تعتبر منخفضة نسبياً حيث أنها بنسبة 21,1 وأن معدل الاستهلاك الحراري لكل كيلو وات هو 16150 B.t.u أي وحدة حرارية بريطانية British thermal unit ومعنى ذلك أنه سيتم حرق وقود ينتج حوالي 16150 وحدة حرارية بريطانية لإنتاج الكيلو وات. ساعة.
أما بالنسبة للوحدة الكبيرة والتي قدرتها 253700 كيلو وات فإن معدل الاستهلاك الحراري أقل بمعنى أنه لإنتاج كيلو وات سيتم حرق كمية وقود أقل نظراً لأن معدل الاستهلاك الحراري أقل وهو 9200 وحدة حرارية بريطانية B. T. U وبالتالي فإن كفاءة الوحدة أكبر وهي 37.1 ٪ وهي نسبة عالية للكفاءة , والمعدلات الطبيعية للكفاءة هي في حدود33 ٪ , وأن السعر لكل ك.و من قدرة الوحدة هو 189 دولار لكل ك.و منتج من الوحدة.
وبالاستشهاد بالملاحظات السابق الإشارة إليها فإن لانتخاب الوحدة الغازية يجب اختيار السعر لكل ك.و المناسب مع ارتفاع نسبة الكفاءة التي تقلل من مصاريف التشغيل وذلك بسبب انخفاض معدل استهلاك الوقود وعلاوة على أن قيمة الوقود التي سيتم توفيرها فإن هناك عامل آخر وهو عدم وجود اجهادات حرارية على مسار الغازات الساخنة الذي يؤدي إلى انخفاض زمن العمرة وانخفاض عمر تشغيل الوحدة ذاتها.. وبالتالي فإن مصاريف التشغيل الكلية تكون أقل في حالة الكفاءة الكبيرة نسبياً.
وبالطبع فإن الوحدات الغازية تستخدم في محطات ذات الدورة البسيطة وفي محطات الدورة المركبة , ولكن قد تستخدم في المحطات البخارية ذات القدرات البخارية ذات القدرة الكبيرة أعلى من 600 ميجاوات قد تستخدم وحدة غازية أو وحدتين لتغذية مساعدات المحطة التي قد تصل إلى 25 ميجاوات أو قد تستخدم لتحقيق الإيقاف الآمن safety shutdown للمحطات عند خروجها اضطراريا نتيجة وجود عطل في الشبكة الناقلة للقدرة أو لأي سبب آخر.
ومعدلات قياس القدرة تنخفض انخفاض حاد بارتفاع درجة الحرارة حيث أن القدرة تنخفض بنسبة قد تصل إلى 30 ٪ من القدرة عند درجة الحرارة 45 درجة مئوية.. وذلك بسبب قلة كثافة الهواء.
4- ماكينات الديزل :

محركات الديزل بصفة عامة تعتمد على الاحتراق الداخلي لإنتاج الحركة اللازمة لإدارة مولدات أنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية وكما سبق التنويه فإن ماكينات الديزل تنقسم إلى عدة أقسام حسب سرعة الدوران فالماكينات ذات السرعة 1500 لفة كل دقيقة أو أكثر يقال لها محركات سرعة عالية وتستخدم تلك الوحدات في حالات الطوارئ أو كمصدر بديل للأحمال الهامة حيث أن عمر تلك الوحدات قصير نسبياً وأعلى قدرات تزيد قليلاً عن 2000 ك.و.
وقد تستخدم تلك الوحدات في تأمين مصدر للإيقاف الآمن في المحطات ذات القدرات المتوسطة حتى 600 ميجاوات.
والوحدات ذات السرعات المتوسطة أقل من 750 لفة لكل دقيقة تستخدم في تغذية القرى والمدن الصغيرة والأماكن النائية البعيدة عن شبكات الكهرباء الموحدة.
وبالنسبة للوحدات ذات السرعات البطيئة أو البطيئة جداً فهي وحدات ذات كفاءة عالية وزمن العمرة يأتي أكثر من 15 عام تشغيل مستمر.
ومعظم وحدات التوليد الديزل تعمل بوقود الديزل وهو الجازولين أو وقود السولار وهما الوقود أرقام (2) و(3).
ولكن قد تعمل بعض الماكينات بالوقود الثقيل (المازوت)وهو الوقود رقم (6) وذلك لرخص هذا النوع من الوقود وقد تعمل بعض الوحدات بالبترول الخام ولكن يلزم في الحالتين الأخيرتين وجود تجهيزات خاصة بتلك الأنواع من الوقود مثل وجود دائرة تسخين دائمة إما بالبخار أو بمسخنات كهربائية داخل خزانات تخزين الوقود لأنواع الوقود الثقيلة 00 حتى تحتفظ بدرجة لزوجة Viscosity تسمح بانتقال الوقود عبر المواسير حتى الماكينات حيث يتم حرقه داخل اسطوانات المكينة.
وعلى الرغم من ارتفاع أسعار التجهيزات اللازمة لاستخدام الوقود الثقيل إلا أنه على المدى البعيد يعتبر اقتصادي حيث أن فروق الأسعار بين استخدام وقود السولار ووقود الديزل لمدة خمسة عشر سنة تغطي تكلفة تلك التجهيزات.
كما أن بعض ماكينات الديزل تم تعديلها لتعمل بالغاز الطبيعي وذلك بإضافة دائرة إشعال داخلي داخل الاسطوانات ولكن القدرة الناتجة من أي ماكينة تعمل بالغاز تكون نصف القدرة الناتجة من نفس الماكينة إذا كانت تعمل بالوقود السائل.. ولكن العمر الافتراضي للماكينات التي عدلت لتعمل بالغاز يتضاعف عن مثيلتها التي تعمل بالوقود السائل علاوة على نظافة استخدام الغاز.
والملحق رقم (2) المكون من 42 صفحة..... يبين جميع أنواع ماكينات الديزل بقدراتها المختلفة ومرتبة ترتيباً أبجدي حسب الحروف اللاتينية لاسماء الشركات الصانعة وذلك على مستوى العالم.
والبيانات الواردة تبين اسم الصانع Manufacturer..
ومبين في الجدول المعيار القياسي التي قيست على أساسه قدرة الوحدة وهذه المعايير هي D I N وهي المعايير القياسية الألمانية , أو المعايير I.S.O. وهي المعايير العالمية التي تستخدم لإجراء المقارنات عالمياً وهي اختصار للكلمات الإنجليزية International Standard Organization وكذلك B.S.S وهي المواصفات القياسية البريطانية وهي اختصار للكلمات.British Standard Specification
وهناك معايير قياس أخرى شائعة مثل D E M A أو المواصفات الأمريكية.
وتوجد فروق في قياس قدرة عند المعادلات القياسية السابق الإشارة إليها وأن الأرقام الملحقة باسم المواصفة تعطى ظروف القياس التي تؤثر في القدرة وهذه الظروف هي أولاً, الارتفاع عن سطح البحر وهذا العامل يؤثر تأثيرا جذرياً قي قياس قدرة الماكينة فإذا قيست قدرة ماكينة عند سطح البحر وأعطت قدرة ما فإنه عند قياس قدرة نفس الماكينة على ارتفاع أكثر من 100 متر عن سطح البحر فإن كل مئة متر أعلى من المائة الأولى تقلل قدرة الماكينة بنسبة 1 ٪ من القدرة.
والعامل الثاني المؤثر في قياس القدرة هو ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ودرجة الحرارة عند الظروف I.S.O هي درجة 15 درجة مئوية ( سيليزيه).
( Centigrade or Celsius ) وارتفاع درجة الحرارة عند ذلك يقلل القدرة الناتجة وكل 5 درجات أعلى من درجة 15 درجة مئوية تقلل القدرة بنسبة 0,5%.
والعامل الثالث وهو درجة الرطوبة النسبية Humidity وهي بالنسبة للظروف القياسية 60 ٪ وعند زيادتها عن ذلك تقل القدرة بنسبة 0,1 لكل 10 ٪ زيادة عن 60 ٪ رطوبة نسبية.
وباقي بيانات الجداول هي Catalog page reference وهي رقم الصفحة في الكتالوج العالمي لماكينات الديزل و التوربينات الغازية وهي تحتوي على بيانات تفصيلية كثيرة.
أما العامود المعنون بـ Fuel type فهو يحدد نوع الوقود المستخدم للماكينة هل هي تعمل بوقود الديزل ويرمز له بالحرف D , أما الحروف S I فهي اختصار للكلمات Spark Ignition وهذا يعني أن هناك شموع احتراق داخل الاسطوانة مما يعني أن المحرك يعمل بالوقود الغازي , أو بالبنزين , أما الحروف D.F فتعني أن الماكينة تعمل بالوقود المزدوج أي أنها بها إمكانية العمل بالغاز الطبيعي أو الديزل.
والعامود المعنون بـ Engine Model فهي تعني طراز الماكينة أو نوعية مسلسلة من الماكينات تكون قطر الاسطوانة وطول المشوار الفعال متساوي في هذه النوعية ولكن يمكن إنتاج ماكينة ذات 4 اسطوانات أو 6 اسطوانات أو 8 اسطوانات وهكذا بحيث تحدد قدرة الماكينة من عدد اسطواناتها داخل نفس العائلة من الماكينات.
وعلى سبيل المثال تنتج شركة كاتربللر عائلة الماكينات رقم 3600 أو العائلة للماكينات 3500 ويكون الماكينة رقم 3616 هي ماكينات ذات 16 اسطوانة وقدرتها تصل إلى 4 ميجاوات. أما الماكينة 3612 فهي ماكينة من نفس العائلة ولكن قدرتها قد تصل إلى 4 ميجاوات وهكذا.
وفي حالة العائلة للماكينات تستخدم قطع غيار واحدة لكل أجزاء الماكينة فيما عدا عامود المرفق Crank shaft الذي يكون مختلف من ماكينة إلى أخرى، ولكن يوجد بعض المصنعين أنتج عامود مرفق مكون من أجزاء يمكن ربط أجزائها إلى بعضها لاستخدامها في الماكينات الكبيرة.. ولكن هذا غير شائع.
والعامود المعنون بـ ( Bore( mm هو قطر الاسطوانة بالمليمتر , والعامود المجاور له المعنون بـ Stroke هو طول المشوار التي يتحركه المكبس Piston وحاصل ضرب قطر الاسطوانة في طول المشوار يعطى الحجم الإزاحي Displacement Volume الذي يعطى دلالة على قدرة المحرك وهو العامود المجاور والمعنون تحت العنوان Disp / Cylinder ووحداته تقاس باللتر لكل اسطوانة Liter / Cylinder وبضرب هذا الرقم في عدد الاسطوانات تعطى السعة اللترية للمحرك وهي مؤشر لكبر أو صغر قدرة الماكينة.
والعامود المعنون بـ No. of cylinder هو عدد الاسطوانات لكل ماكينة وطريقة ترتيبها هل الاسطوانات مرتبة على خط واحد In line وهي أغلى أنواع الماكينات لسهولة فك وتركيب تلك الماكينة باستخدام رافعة علوية بدون ميل , أو تكون مرتبة على صفين يشكلان الحرف الإنجليزي V أو الرقم العربي 7 سبعة , والماكينات ذات هذا التشكيل تكون أرخص بنسبة حوالي 12٪ من سعر نفس الماكينة إذا كانت مرتبة على صف واحد.
وتوجد ماكينات ذات اسطوانات أفقية Horizontal وهي غير شائعة في الوقت الحالي كما توجد ماكينات ديزل على أشكال أخرى ولكنها نادرة الاستخدام في محطات التوليد.
والعامود المعنون بـ ( Output / Cylinder ( K.w هو الخرج لكل اسطوانة بالكيلووات.
والعامود المعنون بـ Rated Speed هو سرعة الدوران باللفة لكل دقيقة.
والعامود المعنون بـ ( Brake mean effective pressure ( bar هو الضغط المتوسط الفعال داخل الاسطوانات ويجب أن تقرن قدرة الماكينة بالضغط المتوسط الفعال إذ تلجأ بعض الشركات للغش بأن تعطى قدره عند ضغط متوسط فعال أعلى من الضغط التصميمي الذي حسبت الإجهادات الحرارية للماكينة على أساس عدم تأثيره بالضرر على عمر الماكينة.
والعامود المعنون بـ ( Out put range ( K.w هو مدى خرج أو قدرة الماكينة بالكيلووات لعائلة معينة من الماكينات.
وتلك الجداول تعتبر مرجع لانتخاب الماكينة المطلوبة بالقدرة المطلوبة للحمل المفترض.. من أكثر من مصنع على مستوى العالم وبأي سرعة مطلوبة حسب نوعية الاستخدام.
والسعر لكل ك.و في ماكينات الديزل السريعة يمثل نصف السعر لكل ك.و في الماكينات ذات السرعة المتوسطة والسعر لكل ك.و في الماكينات البطيئة يمثل مرة ونصف المرة من السعر للماكينة متوسطة السرعة ومتوسط السعر لكل ك.و في الماكينات البطيئة هو 1000 دولار لكل ك.و.
5- مولد الكهرباء :

وتتحدد نوعية المولد حسب نوعية تبريده.
فبعض المولدات وغالباً في القدرات الصغيرة حتى 10 م.و تعتمد على نزع الحرارة المتولدة من مرور التيار في ملفات المولد عن طريق مروحة طرفية مركبة على العضو الدائر وتعمل على سحب الهواء الساخن من المولد وطرده إلى الخارج , ولكن في القدرات الكبيرة يستخدم غاز الهيدروجين لإجراء عملية التبريد نظراً لأن غاز الهيدروجين خفيف الوزن يعمل على سرعة نقل الحرارة من داخل المولد إلى خارجه وفي الحالة الأخيرة يلزم وجود مولد لغاز الهيدروجين أو وجود اسطوانات بها غاز مضغوط كمصدر لهذا الغاز , وتستكمل منظومة التبريد بوجود مبرد لهذا الغاز ومراوح للسحب وخلافه , والمولدات التي تستخدم هذا النوع من التبريد تكون عادةً أصغر في الحجم من المولدات التي تستخدم الهواء في تبريدها لكفاءة غاز الهيدروجين في سرعة نقل الحرارة من داخل المولد إلى خارجه.
والعامل الثاني المؤثر في سعر المولد هو الجهد الكهربي الخاص بالتوليد هل هو جهد 380 فولت أم 220 فولت أم أن المولد ذو جهد متوسط 11 ك.ف أو 13.8 ك.ف أو 20 ك.ف وفي حالة استخدام المولدات ذات الجهود المتوسطة فهذا عامل يؤثر أيضاً في السعر وتكون مولدات الجهود المتوسطة أعلى في السعر وعلى العموم فإن القدرات الصغيرة حتى 1.5 م.و تكون ذات جهد منخفض والوحدات أكبر من ذلك تكون ذات جهد متوسط كما سبق إيضاحه.
ومن الجانب الكهربي فإن مهمات وقاية كل مولد لها عامل مؤثر في السعر وعادةً تكون مهمات الوقاية الكهربائية لأي مولد أكثر من 20 وقاية مثل الوقاية ضد زيادة الجهد أو ضد زيادة التيار أو القصر أو التسرب الأرضي..إلخ ويجب دراسة وجود تلك الوقايات من عدمه.. حيث أن بعض الشركات تلجأ لتقليل أنواع الوقاية لتقليل تكلفة المحطة والعامل الثالث المؤثر في سعر المولدات هو سرعة دوران المولد , فالمولدات التي تعمل على توربينات بخارية تدور بسرعة 3000 لفة / دقيقة وبالتالي يكون عدد أزواج الأقطاب هو زوج واحد فقط أي مولد بقطبين كما سبق شرحه.. والمولدات التي تعمل على سرعات عالية تكون أرخص من المولدات التي تعمل على سرعات أقل إذا كانت متساوية في القدرة كما سبق إيضاحه.
6- المهمات الكهربائية :

يلزم لنقل القدرة المولدة من المحطة إلى أماكن استهلاكها وجود لوحات تجميع داخل المحطة ولوحات توزيع مجاورة للأحمال وذلك بجهد كهربي مناسب لمسافة النقل فالنسبة للمحطات الصغيرة التي تغذي مكان واحد مثل مستشفى أو مصنع صغير أو فندق فإنه في العادة يكون جهد التوليد على الجهود المنخفضة وتستخدم الكابلات الكهربائية في نقل القدرة من محطة التوليد إلى لوحة التوزيع الرئيسية داخل المحطة ومن لوحة التوزيع الرئيسية في المحطة إلى لوحة التوزيع الفرعية المجاورة للأحمال.
ونوعية الكابلات المستخدمة هل هي من النوع المعزول باللدائن فقط ( البلاستيك ) أم أن تلك الكابلات مسلحة بالحديد من الخارج أو هل هي من النوع المقاوم للحريق أم مقاومة للحرارة.. إلخ وطريقة مد هذا الكابل هل هو مدفون داخل التربة دفن مباشر أم هو داخل مجاري كابلات مغطاة وهناك كابلات ثلاثية الأوجه وكابلات أحادية الوجه وعادةً ما تكون الكابلات داخل المحطات في مجاري مغطاة أو معلقة على حاملات كابلات cable tray وهناك كابلات لنقل القدرة وأخرى للتحكم.
أما بالنسبة لنوعيات لوحات التوزيع فإن لوحات التوزيع ذات الجهود المنخفضة 440 ــ 380 ــ 220 ــ 110 فولت تستخدم مفاتيح Circuit breaker من النوع الذي يستخدم الهواء الطبيعي في إخماد الشرارة الناتجة عن القطع أو التوصيل. ولوحات التوزيع التي تستخدم الجهود المتوسطة في حالة رفع الجهد لنقل القدرة إلى مسافات متوسطة حتى 20 كم فإن نوعية المفاتيح والمهمات تؤدي إلى فروق متباينة في الأسعار.. و النوعيات المتاحة.. بالنسبة للجهود المتوسطة هي حسب الترتيب الأعلى إلى الأرخص هي كالتالي :
مفاتيح S F 6 وهي مفاتيح تستخدم غاز سادس فلوريد الكبريت وهو غاز خامل في إطفاء الشرارة.. ويليها في الأسعار المفاتيح والمهمات التي تستخدم التفريغ لإطفاء الشرارة Vacuum ثم المهمات التي تستخدم الزيت في إخماد الشرارة والتي تحتوي على مستودع به زيت لإخماد الشرارة وقد طورت تلك النوعية لنوعية تستخدم أقل كمية من الزيت ومعظم لوح التوزيع تركب داخل المباني In door فيما عدا في الاستخدامات الخاصة فيستخدم النوع الذي يركب خارج المباني Out door type وهو أعلى في السعر.
7- محولات الرفع والخفض :

عند نقل القدرة المنتجة من أي محطة إلى أماكن استهلاكها فإنه يلزم رفع الجهد إلى جهود متوسطة أو عالية وذلك لتقليل الفاقد في نقل القدرة.
حيث أن مقدار الفاقد في القدرة يساوي مربع شدة التيار المار بالأمبير مضروباً في مقاومة السلك بالأوم.
وهذه العلاقة الرياضية أفادت بأنه لتقليل ها الفقد فيجب تقليل قيمة التيار المار وهذا يتأتى برفع جهد النقل بما يتناسب مع مسافة النقل ويستخدم لذلك محولات الرفع التي ترفع الجهد عند محطة التوليد ( جهة الإرسال ) وتخفض الجهد عند أماكن الاستهلاك ( جهة الاستقبال ).
ونوعيات المحولات كثيرة ولكن يجب التركيز على النقط التي تؤثر في أسعار المحولات وأهمها نوعية التبريد هل يستخدم الهواء الطبيعي في تبريدها ويقال أن نظام تبريدها O.N.A.N وهي الحروف الأولى للكلمات Oil natural air natural وفي هذه الحالة يكون المحول كبير الحجم حتى يكون سطح الإشعاع يسمح بعدم رفع درجات حرارة المحول لدرجات قد تؤثر في عزل الملفات بداخله.
والنوع الثاني هو O.N.A.F وهي الحروف الأولى للكلمات Oil natural air forced أي أنها تستخدم مراوح تسلط الهواء على المحولات لتبريدها.
والمحولات من النوع الأخير تستهلك قدرة من قدرة المحطة في عملية التبريد وعموماً فإنه يفضل المحولات من النوع الأول لعدم استهلاكها قدرة وعند تيسر مساحة تبريد كافية.. وهو ارخص قليلاً في القدرات الصغيرة حتى 5م.و ولا يستخدم النوع الثاني إلا عند الاضطرار لذلك في الأماكن الضيقة وهو أعلى في السعر في القدرات الكبيرة بدرجات متفاوتة تعتمد على قدرة أو سعة المحول.
والعامل المؤثر الآخر في السعر هو ملحقات المحول الإضافية مثل مغاير الجهد سواء تحت الجهد أو عند الفصل On load tap changer or off load tap changer.
وتزود المحولات بهذا المغاير لضبط الجهد سواء عند جهة الإرسال أو عند جهة الاستقبال والنوع الأعلى في السعر هو النوعية التي تقوم بهذا العمل عند توصيل المحول On load أي في حالة التشغيل العادية أم النوع الثاني فإن الأمر يتطلب فصل المحول قبل إجراء أي تغيير.
والعامل الثالث في الأسعار هو تعدد الجهود للمحول الواحد فمثلاً يكون جهد الابتدائي جهد واحد , وجهة الجهد الثانوي جهدين أو أكثر وفي هذه الحالة يزيد السعر عن المحولات ذات جهد واحد في الابتدائي وجهد واحد في الثانوي.
والعامل الرابع في اختلاف سعر المحولات هو استخدام المحول الواحد لتوصيل أكثر من مصدر من أحد جهتين وهو ما يطلق عليه محولات ثلاثية الملفات 3 winding transformers وهي محولات تركب في المحطات لتخفيض السعر بدلاً من استخدام أكثر من محول.
فيتكون المحول من مجموعتين من الملفات ثلاثية الأوجه معزولة كل مجموعها عن شقيقتها كهربائياً وتستخدم إحداها لتوصيل مولد مستقل والأخرى لمولد آخر.
وفي الجهة الثانوية يوجد مجموعة ملفات ثلاثية واحدة لإرسال القدرة المحولة من مولد واحد أو من مولدين إلى أماكن استهلاكها.
وبالطبع عند جمع القدرتين في محول واحد يساهم ذلك في تقليل سعر المحولات.. داخل المحطة.. وهو بالطبع أقل من سعر محولين لنقل نفس القدرة.
وفي حالة الجهود الفائقة أعلى من 440 كيلو فولت فإن المحولات تقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام قسم لكل وجه من أوجه التيار مفصولة تماماً عن الوجهين الآخرين أي محول واحد لكل وجه من الأوجه الثلاثة.
8- محطات المفاتيح ذات الجهود العالية أو المتوسطة :

High voltage switch yard
قبل الحديث عن هذه المحطات فإنه يلزم التنويه إلا أنه عند طلب نقل قدرة كهربائية إلى مسافات بعيدة فإنه يتم اختيار جهد النقل حسب القدرة المطلوب نقلها وحسب المسافة بحيث يتم اختيار الجهد الاقتصادي المناسب للنقل بحساب تكاليف خط النقل ومحطة المفاتيح المرسلة للقدرة الكهربائية وتكاليف محطة المفاتيح الخاصة بالاستقبال مع حساب تكاليف المفاقيد الكهربائية واستنتاج جهد النقل التقريبي وعمل مقارنة لجهد أعلى من هذا الجهد , وجهد أقل من هذا الجهد حتى يمكن استنتاج الجهد الاقتصادي للتشغيل , العوامل المؤثرة على الأسعار هي كالتالي :
أولاً - من حيث طريقة التوصيل :

محطات المفاتيح التي تكون عادةً ملحقة بمحطة التوليد تشمل خلايا لكل وحدة توليد أو خروج خطوط أو كابلات وتشمل كل خلية قاطع كهربي للتوصيل أو الفصل وتوصل إلى قضبان توزيع عمومية Buss – Bars عبر سكاكين عازلة كما تحتوي كل خلية على سكاكين توصيل بالأرضي لإجراء الصيانة في الخلية علاوة على محولات التيار Current transformer ومحولات الجهد Voltage transformer وهي تغذي أجهزة الوقاية Protection وأجهزة القياس المختلفة , ويضاف إلى ذلك بالنسبة لخلايا خروج الخطوط الهوائية موانع صواعق ومصائد موجات.
كما تزود بعض محطات المفاتيح بقاطع قضبان طولي Bus tie لفصل نصف المحطة عند وجود دائرة قصر واستمرار النصف الثاني في التشغيل لتلافي الإظلام الكامل.
وفي حالة وجود قضبان توزيع مزدوجة يوجد قاطع لنقل القدرة من أحد القضبان إلى القضبان الأخرى وهو خلية كاملة تسمى خلية قاطع القضبان العرضية Buss Coupler .
وتوجد نوعية ثالثة باستخدام قضبان توزيع ثلاثية مزدوجة ومجاور لها قضبان ثلاثية ثالثة مركب عليها خلية كاملة تستخدم كاحتياطي لأي خلية من خلايا المولدات أو خلايا الخطوط وبالطبع من الناحية السعرية فإن القضبان الفردية ارخص من القضبان الزوجية , وتأتي القضبان الثلاثية في الأسبقية السعرية الأعلى.
والنوع الرابع وهو الذي تزيد فيه الأسعار بنسبة 40٪ هو أن كل خلية دخول مولد أمامها خلية خروج خط و بينهما قاطع ثالث داخل خلية كاملة وهو ما يسمى نظام 1,5 قاطع One and half breaker System.
ثانياً - من ناحية النوع :

أما من ناحية نوع المهمات فكما سبق الإشارة إلى النوع الذي يستخدم الهواء الجوي كعازل بين الأوجه الثلاثة للتيار , وهذا النوع تحتل الخلية الواحدة في الجهود العالية مابين 15 – 25 متر للخلية الواحدة وهو ما يحتم وجود مساحة كبيرة جداً لإنشاء محطة المفاتيح المطلوبة حيث إن مسافة الأمان هي واحد سم لكل كيلو فولت أي في حالة الجهد220ك.ف تكون المسافة بين الموصلات 2,2 متر وقد تم التغلب على هذه العقبة بصناعة مهمات ضغوط عالية معزولة بغاز سادس فلوريد الكبريت S.F.6 داخل محتوى مما يسمح باقتراب أوجه التيار الثلاثة إلى سنتيمترات قليلة , وبالتالي يمكن تركيب المحطة في مساحة محدودة حيث يمكن اختصار المساحة كثيراً وهذه النوعية من المهمات لها نظامان حيث يمكن استخدام محتوى أو ماسورة مستقلة لكل وجه من أوجه التيار الثلاثة أو أن يتم تركيب الموصلات الثلاثة داخل ماسورة أو محتوى واحد وهي مملوءة في الحالتين بغاز سادس فلوريد الكبريت ويطلق على هذه النوعية المحطات المعزولة بالغاز Gas Insulated switch gear وتكتب اختصاراً بالحروف الأولى G.I.S والسعر بالنسبة للمهمات G.I.S يزيد بمقدار 50 ٪ عن السعر للمهمات التقليدية علاوة على ميزة عدم استغلال مساحة كبيرة داخل المحطة وتقليل تكاليف الصيانة في النوع الأخير.
ثالثاً - عدد الخلايا : 

يجدر الإشارة إلى أن عدد خلايا محطة المفاتيح هو المعول الأول في زيادة الأسعار إذ أنه في الأحوال العادية عند نقل القدرة من محطة التوليد فيكون هناك 4 خلايا خروج لخروج دائريتين مزدوجتين للربط مع محطتين أو مع الشبكة العامة ولكن عند ربط المحطة بأكثر من محطتين أو لتغذية أحمال في مناطق متباعدة فإن الأمر يلزم زيادة عدد خلايا خروج الخطوط أو الكابلات سواء لربط المحطة مع محطات أخرى أو لتغذية أحمال في مناطق بعيدة , هذا علاوة على عدد خلايا دخول المولدات.
واستخدام طريقة التوصيل بنظام 1,5 قاطع السابق الإشارة إليها يزيد عدد القواطع بمقدار نصف مجموع خلايا الدخول لتوصيل الوحدات مع خلايا خروج الخطوط وهذا يزيد من التكلفة بنسبة تصل إلى 40٪ من تكلفة الخلايا.
رابعاً - من حيث المواصفات الفنية : 

عند طلب محطات المفاتيح ذات الجهود العالية يجب ذكر عدة مواصفات وهذه المواصفات تحدد نوعية المهمات المطلوبة ولها أثرها الكبير في مستوى الأسعار وأهم هذه العوامل هي :
أ ـ نوعية الموصلات هل هي من النحاس أو من الألومنيوم وبالطبع فإن الموصلات النحاسية أغلى في السعر من الألومنيوم لنفس مستوى كثافة تيار معينة ( أمبير لكل مليمتر مربع ).
ب - قدرة تحمل المكونات على تحمل تيارات القصر وكلما زادت قوة التحمل كلما زاد السعر وهي في حدود 40 كيلو أمبير لمدة نصف ثانية وكلما قلت عن ذلك كلما قل السعر.
ج ـ مستوى العزل النبضي Impulse Voltage Level وهو الجهد الذي يمكن للمهمات تحمله في الحالات العارضة Transient التي تحدث عند الفصل أو التوصيل أو حدوث دوائر قصر أو نتيجة لجهود خارجية من الصواعق والأفضلية تقاس بقدرة المهمات على تحمل 4,5 مرة جهد التشغيل بمعنى أنه عند جهد تشغيل 220ك.ف يجب ألا يقل مستوى العزل عن 990 كيلو فولت والجهد القياسي المقارب لهذا الرقم هو 1050 كيلو فولت وقد تلجأ بعض الشركات لجهود قياس أقل وهو 950 كيلو فولت نظراً لوجود فارق السعر وعلى ذلك يجب أن ينص في الشروط على أن مستوى العزل النبطي لا يقل عن 4,5 مرة جهد التشغيل أو يزيد عن ذلك.
د ـ وسيلة التشغيل :
جميع المهمات الكهربائية التي تعمل على الجهود العالية يتم تشغيلها في الفصل والتوصيل عن بعد Remote control ويجب أن تكون هناك وسيلة أساسية ووسيلة فرعية فبعض الشركات تستخدم أحد الوسائل التالية للتوصيل والفصل عن بعد وهي:
استخدام التيار المستمر.
استخدام التيار المتغير.
استخدام الهواء المضغوط.
استخدام الزيت الهيدروليكي المضغوط.
ويتم ذلك بناء على التصميم السائد لكل شركة ولا يوجد فارق جوهري في السعر ولكن الفارق هو استخدام نوعين من أساليب التشغيل معاً ليعمل أحدهما احتياطي في حالة فشل الوسيلة الأساسية بحيث يتم تشغيل القواطع والسكاكين بواسطة الهواء المضغوط مثلاً كوسيلة أساسية واستخدام التيار المتغير أو التيار المستمر كوسيلة احتياطية.
ولكن بعض الشركات لها فلسفة تشغيل تختلف عن الأخرى مثل لجوء بعض الشركات التي تستخدم الهواء المضغوط لتصنيع ضاغط هواء مركزي للمحطة وضاغط احتياطي يكفي لتشغيل المحطة كاملة.
وبعض الشركات تصنع ضاغط هواء صغير لكل خلية وبحيث يتم توصيل مواسير الهواء بين الخلايا المختلفة عبر صمامات بحيث يمكن تشغيل خلية من ضاغط الخلية المجاورة ولكن فارق السعر غير جوهري بين الحالتين.
هـ- طول مسار التسرب للعوازل Earth leakage bath
وهو المسافة بين نقطة اتصال العازل بالأرض وبين الموصل الحي الحامل للجهود العالية ويقاس بالسنتمتر لكل كيلو فولت وعلى أي الأحوال يجب ألا يقل عن 2,5 سم لكل كيلو فولت ولكن في بعض البلاد الصحراوية ذات مستوى رطوبة نسبية أعلى من 80 % درجة رطوبة فيزيد مسار التسرب ويصل إلى 4 سم لكل كيلو فولت.
ويرجع ذلك لهبوب عواصف رملية أو ترابية تترك الأتربة على العوازل الكهربائية وفي الليل تأتي الرطوبة على العوازل فتعمل على مرور شرارة كهربائية عبر الأتربة المبللة وذلك بين الموصل الحامل للجهود العالية وبين نقطة اتصال العازل بالأرض فتعمل على فصل الخط وبالتالي فان المهمات ذات مسار التسرب الأكبر تكون أعلى في السعر وقد تصل نسبة الزيادة إلى حوالي 15 % من السعر عند استطالة طول مسار التسرب نظرا لأنة يتم تصنيع تلك المهمات كطلب خاص وهذا يتطلب وجود قطع غيار للمهمات مع المحطة.
و- مهمات غسيل الخطوط أو المهمات الكهربائية تحت الجهد ( أي دون فصل التغذية الكهربائية).
كما سبق الإشارة في البند السابق في البلاد الصحراوية الرطبة الموجودة على سواحل البحار بصفة خاصة قد يلزم الأمر رغم زيادة طول مسار التسرب إلى ضرورة تنظيف العوازل بصفة دورية لتحاشي فصل تلك المهمات نتيجة لمرور شرارة كهربائية أو حدوث تسرب أرضى قد يؤدي إلى فصل المحطة وانقطاع التيار فانه يتم غسيل العوازل والخطوط والمهمات بواسطة مياه منزوعة الأملاح ويتم غسيل المهمات دون الاضطرار لفصل التيار.
وتضاف منظومة الغسيل المكونة من رشاشات المياه والمواسير وضواغط هواء مع مضخات إلى المحطة وهذه المهمات ترفع السعر بمقدار 20 - 25 % من السعر الكلى لمحطة المفاتيح.
ز- مهمات الاتصالات ونقل الإشارات:
جميع محطات التفريع ذات الجهود العالية يتم التحكم في تشغيلها عن بعد ولكن من داخل نطاق المحطة نظم التشغيل المشار إليها سابقا ولكن قد يتطلب الأمر ــ وذلك في البلاد التي ترتبط محطات التوليد بشبكة كهربائية موحدة ــ وجود منظومة للاتصالات ونقل صورة لحالة أوضاع مفاتيح القطع والسكاكين وهل هي في حالة فصل أو في حالة توصيل أو في حالة الفصل نتيجة عطل وتشمل المنظومة إمكانية التحكم في تشغيل جميع المهمات وذلك من خلال مراكز التحكم في تشغيل جميع المهمات وذلك من خلال مراكز التحكم ومحطات المفاتيح إلى مئات الكيلومترات ويتم ذلك عن طريق وسائل اتصالات متطورة تعتمد على الاتصال السلكي وذلك عن طريق استخدام خطوط نقل الكهرباء في توصيل الإشارات عن طريق أجهزة اتصالات تعمل على موجات متناهية القصر Micro wave ترسل على موجات حاملة Carrier waves عن طريق خطوط نقل الطاقة الكهربائية ذاتها أو أن يتم ذلك لا سلكياً عن طريق أبراج اتصال..
وتعمل هذه المنظومة على التحكم في تشغيل مهمات محطات المفاتيح ذات الجهد العالي ونقل أوضاع المفاتيح ( فصل - توصيل - في حالة عطل ) كما تنقل قراءات الجهد والتيار والقدرة المستهلكة وذلك عن طريق أجهزة الاتصال Transduser وتسمى هذه المنظومة اختصارا باسم S. C. A. D. A .
وإضافة تلك المنظومة ترفع سعر المحطة بنسبة تتوقف على الإمكانيات المشمولة داخل المنظومة هل هي لنقل الأوضاع فقط أم لتشغيل ( فصل – وتوصيل ) مكونات المحطة.
9)منظومات الوقود :
يتم تشغيل المحطات عادة بالغاز الطبيعي كوقود أساسي متاح حالياً ويتم ذلك بمد خطوط الغاز الطبيعي من أماكن استخراجه إلى محطات التوليد وذلك تحت ضغط معين.
كما يمكن إمداد محطات التوليد بالوقود السائل ( السولار ) عن طريق خطوط المواسير إذا كانت قريبة من معامل تكرير النفط الخام وفي بعض الحالات الخاصة يتم تشغيل المحطات بأنواع أخرى من الوقود مثل المازوت وهو الوقود الثقيل ( الوقود رقم 6 ) أو بغاز النفتا أو بالبترول الخام أو بالفحم الحجري.
وسوف يتم التركيز على أنواع الوقود الشائعة الاستخدام عالمياً وهي الغاز الطبيعي ووقود السولار ( رقم 2).
أ ـ الغاز الطبيعي:
كما سبق الإشارة فانه يتم توصيل خطوط الغاز إلى محطات التوليد من أماكن إنتاجه تحت ضغط معين يسمح بنقل الغاز حسب المسافة التي سينقلها.. وقد يصل الغاز إلى المحطة بضغط مناسب للتشغيل فيتم توصيلة إلى الغلاية أو إلى التربينة الغازية مباشرة ولكن في حالة وصول ضغط الغاز إلى ضغط غير مناسب للتشغيل فانه يلزم وجود مهمات لتجعله مناسب للتشغيل.
أولاً : في حالة ما إذا كان الضغط الواصل اقل من ضغط التشغيل ففي هذه الحالة يلزم وجود ضاغط لرفع ضغط الغاز إلى ضغط مناسب للتشغيل وضواغط الغازات تعتمد في تصنيعها على التقنية العالية High technology ولذلك فإنها مرتفعة السعر حسب قيمة الضغط المطلوب والكمية وفي العادة في المحطات يضاف عدد 2 ضاغط يكفي كل منها لتشغيل المحطة بكامل طاقتها (2×100 ٪) من طاقة التشغيل بحيث يكون احد الضواغط احتياطي للآخر وذلك لتلافي عملية إيقاف المحطة.
وقد يكون هناك ثلاثة ضواغط يكفي كل منها لتشغيل 50 ٪ من طاقة المحطة ( 3×50 ٪) وبحيث يتم تشغيل 2 ضاغط لتغذية المحطة والثالث كاحتياطي لأي منهما ومعظم المحطات تلجأ لاقتناء الأسلوب الأخير لكونه أكثر اقتصاداً. 
ثانياً: في حالة عدم استقرار ضغوط الغازات فأنة يتم تزويد المحطة بمحطات التخفيض مع ضواغط الرفع بالإضافة إلى ممر فرعي By passمع محابس لاستخدامها عند عدم الحاجة لأي منهما.
وجميع المحطات التي تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي يلزم لاستمرارية التشغيل وجود وقود آخر احتياطي مخزن في موقع المحطة بحيث يتم التحويل لاستخدام الوقود الاحتياطي تلقائياً عند انخفاض ضغط الغاز الطبيعي أو عدم استقراره.
ب ـ الوقود السائل السولار ( الوقود رقم 2 ) :
في المحطات التي تعتمد على الوقود السائل كوقود أساسي يلزم وجود كمية الوقود اللازمة لتشغيل المحطة بدون إعادة الشحن لمدة لا تقل عن 45 يوم.. ويتم عادة تخزين تلك الكمية في خزانين للوقود يتم إحاطة كل خزان منهم بحائط خرساني بأبعاد وبارتفاع بحيث يكون الفراغ بين هذا الحائط وحائط الخزان يسمح باستيعاب كمية الوقود المخزنة داخل ذلك الفراغ في حالة انسكاب الوقود من داخل الخزان إلى خارجه نتيجة للتسرب أو حدوث ثقب أو كسر في حائط الخزان ولتلافي انسكاب الوقود إلى مهمات المحطة الأخرى وذلك لتلافي إخطار الحريق , كما يلزم وجود خزان آخر أصغر في السعة يكفي للاستهلاك اليومي وملحقات الخزانات هي :
مضخات تفريغ الوقود :
وتتكون بنفس الأسلوب من مضخات كهربائية إما ( 2×100 ٪ من السعة ) أو ( 3×50 ٪ من السعة ) والسعة المطلوبة هي زمن معقول لتفريغ سيارة لوري ومقطورة بحيث تقوم هذه اللوري في زمن لا يزيد عن نصف ساعة.
مضخات نقل الوقود :
وهي مضخات لنقل الوقود من خزانات التخزين إلى الخزانات اليومية أو إلى وحدات التوليد ويستخدم مضخة لكل وحدة وتوجد مضخة احتياطية تستخدم عند تعطل إحدى المضخات الخاصة بالوحدات.
مضخات تغذية الوحدات :
وعادة ما تكون مضختين إحداهما احتياطية للأخرى.
ملاحظة :
أ ـ في بعض المحطات يوجد وحدات لتنقية الوقود من الرواسب يعتمد على أسلوب الغسيل بالماء والفصل بالطرد المركزي للتخلص من الرواسب وقد يتم كذلك إذابة لبعض مركبات الكبريت بواسطة الماء وذلك للحفاظ على البيئة ولتلافي خروج أملاح الكبريت وهي ضارة بالبيئة.. وفي حالة وحدات التنقية فإن الأمر يتطلب وجود خزان آخر للوقود المنقى.
ب ـ قد يكون هناك خزان يومي يكفي لاستهلاك وحدات المحطة مجتمعة أو أن يكون خزان واحد لكل وحدة.
ج ـ تتوقف أطوال المواسير الموصلة بين الخزانات وبين وحدات المحطة على المسافة بين أجزاء المحطة المختلفة وهل المحطة متسعة أو في مكان محدود وهذا عامل مؤثر في الأسعار.
10- منظومة إطفاء الحريق والإنذار بوجود الحريق :

أ ـ النظام الأساسي لإطفاء الحريق بالماء المضغوط بواسطة الهواء ويتم عمل نقط لإطفاء الحريق في أماكن المحطة المختلفة ويتم مد المواسير لأماكن نقط إطفاء الحريق , والمسافة بين أي نقطتين لا تزيد عن 100 متر.. ويتحدد عدد نقط إطفاء الحريق حسب اتساع وحجم المحطة وكذلك السعة الكهربائية للمحطة.
ويتكون النظام الأساسي للإطفاء من عدد ثلاثة مضخات لضخ المياه في خزان من الصلب تدفع المياه في نصفه السفلي ونصفه العلوي هواء مضغوط يعمل على دفع المياه في نقط الحريق لخروج المياه بقوة دفع.. والمضخات الثلاثة إحداها تدار بواسطة محرك ديزل والثانية تعمل بمحرك كهربائي.. والثالثة هي مضخة لحفظ الضغط تعمل أيضاً بمحرك كهربائي صغير تعمل على حفظ ضغط المياه عند وجود حريق بحيث يكون في حالة استعداد دائم.
ب ـ نظام الرغوى وهي مادة كيماوية تستخدم لإطفاء حرائق المحولات.
ج ـ نظام ثاني أكسيد الكربون أو الهالون.
ويستخدم هذا النظام لإطفاء الحرائق التي قد تنشب في لوحات التوزيع الكهربائية.
د ـ تزود خزانات المحطة الرئيسية بنظام تبريد في حالة نشوب حريق بها وهي عبارة عن أدشاش من المياه تحيط بالخزانات وذلك لتبريدها لتلافي انفجارها وذلك لصعوبة أو استحالة إطفاء حريق خزانات الوقود. 
11- مكملات المحطة Balance of plant :

علاوة على المكونات الرئيسية السابق الإشارة إليها فإن هناك مكملات المحطة وهي المواسير والكابلات الخاصة بنقل القدرة وكابلات التحكم.
والونش العلوي المستخدم في أعمال صيانة الوحدات ( فك وتركيب ) وأنظمة الإضاءة والورش اللازمة للصيانة ومخازن قطع الغيار.... إلخ.
12- الأعمال المدنية :

وهي الأعمال اللازمة لتركيب المهمات السابق الإشارة إليها والتي تتحدد طبقاً لطبيعة التربة التي سيتم تركيب المحطة عليها وهل تحتاج إلى أساس خرساني مسلح عادي أم أن المحطة تحتاج لعمل خوازيق Pilling وهي عبارة عن أعمدة من الخرسانة المسلحة قد يصل عمقها لعشرات الأمتار وذلك لنقل الحمل الاستاتيكي للمحطة ( أوزان مهمات المحطة ) أو الحمل الديناميكي ( الناتج من الأجزاء المتحركة ) ويتم نقل تلك الإجهادات إلى الطبقة الأرضية التي يمكن تحميل المحطة عليها داخل عمق التربة بواسطة تلك الخوازيق.
ويتحدد احتياج المحطة للخوازيق من عدمه عن طريق عمل جسات للموقع لتحديد عمق التأسيس.
كما تشمل الأعمال المدنية علاوة على ما سبق الأسوار والمباني والمنشآت الخاصة باستيعاب المهمات السابق الإشارة إليها وكذلك مباني التحكم ومخازن قطع الغيار والورش والأسوار شاملة أبراج المراقبة , والطرق...إلخ.
وفي بعض الأحيان يضاف إلى ما سبق مساكن العاملين.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أغسطس 2011)

المهندس شاخوان محمد 
مشكور على الموضوع .. 

وكل عام وأنتم بخير 
وهذا رابط يوضح الجدوال بصورة تفصيلية

*مقارنة أسعار محطات توليد الطاقة وتحديد نسبة الزيادة في تكلفة إنشاء محطات توليد الطاقة لدول الخليج (خاصة السعودية) عن غيرها من الدول* ​


----------



## شاخوان محمد (13 أغسطس 2011)

العفو دكتور محمد


----------



## متعب البقمي (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خير ونفع بكم.........


----------



## زيد علي وتوت (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## أحمد مهندس ميكا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز جدا


----------



## صالح السيد صالح (20 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم عليك بمن ظلم العباد وعاث فى الارض الفساد


----------

